# Canon Druckerpatronen Reset



## push@max (16. Mai 2009)

Hi Zusammen,

ich habe einen Canon IP4500, bei dem die rote Druckerpatrone angefangen hat zu blinken. In der Software wird über der Patrone ein "x" angezeigt, was dafür steht, dass die Patronen komplett leer ist.

Ich habe sie jetzt frisch aufgefüllt...der Zustand in der Software ist natürlich geblieben. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Anzeige mit einem Trick zu reseten?

Ich meine jetzt nicht diese Hardware-Reseter, die 20€ kosten...


----------



## korfe (16. Mai 2009)

Moin!
Es besteht nur die Möglichkeit die Patrone mittels Hardware zu resetten!


----------



## push@max (16. Mai 2009)

So einen Hardware-Resetter habe ich bei Amazon von Databecker für fast 30 Flocken gesehen...

Ich hatte da mal was von Drucker-Tasten-Kombinationen gelesen, die das auch machen.

Irgendwas mit Füllstandanzeige deaktivieren...


----------



## M4tthi4s (18. Mai 2009)

Es funktioniert folgendermaßen:
Sobald die Meldung kommt, dass die Patrone leer ist und man diese wechseln soll,
muss man einfach nur für ein paar Sekunden folgende Taste gedrückt lassen:
roter Kreis mit Dreick drin​Dadurch wird die Füllstandanzeige für die entsprechende Patrone deaktiviert.
Allerdings musst du dann ab und zu nachschauen, wann die Patrone leer wird.


----------



## push@max (31. Mai 2009)

Ich habe die Patrone jetzt einfach nachgefüllt...noch druckt er, allerdings soll er angeblich irgendwann aufhören.

Wenn ich die Anzeige deaktiviere, müsste er sich eigentlich nie mehr melden, oder ?


----------

